# Combs and Brushes?



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a brush and comb question. My breeder will be giving us a small face comb, but what else do I need? I have seen the words greyhound comb, slicker and pin brush, but I am new to this. I am willing to spend for the CC brand or another one if recommended.

So what do I need beyond the face comb?

Jenny


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The two combs I use every day are the CC buttercomb #005 and the CC face & feet comb. Recently I purchased the large CC wooden pin brush recommended here which is great for smoothing out the coat. The groomer likes the smaller version because she said that it is able to get into all the nook and crannies. She also uses the Original Universal slicker brush. It's just the best for removing any little mat.


----------



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok, so I am going to go with the face comb from the groomer, the CC 005 and a kitten slicker just to get him used to being brushed. What size wooden CC pin brush should I get?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Not trying to hijack by any means, but could someone please tell me the difference between the wooden pin brush and the regular pin brush? We've always used a metal one for Mario, and that's what we've been told to use.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Not trying to hijack by any means, but could someone please tell me the difference between the wooden pin brush and the regular pin brush? We've always used a metal one for Mario, and that's what we've been told to use.


Wood pin brushes are much easier on the coat and softer on the skin. It's one of those things... Until you've used one, it's hard to understand how much nicer they are. Once you've used one, you'll never go bact to a metal pin brush.

That said, i only use a pin brush for drying anyway. For day to day grooming, I mostly use a CC Buttercomb, or if I find a mat, some kind of slicker. By far, my favorite slicker is the yellow (soft) Les Pooches ne, but they are VERY expensive. (Mine was a gift). There are much cheaper knock-offs on Amazon that I'd try before springing for the Les Pooches unless you can arrange for a Birthday present.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

There is definitely a lot you need to learn about grooming  The combs are just a fraction of it. A huge percentage of money goes into pet grooming supplies and all but it is all worth it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Molly is only 6.5 lbs. full grown and in a puppy cut. I think the CC Buttercombs 000 and 005 are a bit large for a new puppy and would recommend having something smaller at first. You don't have to spend a lot but it may be easier with a smaller comb to start out with.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Are you planning on keeping your puppy in a short coat or let it grow? That will dictate your grooming tool needs.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree with comment re size re the Buttercomb 005 for puppy in puppycut. Mine just arrived and while it is everything people said re smoothness in running through the hair, it feels really big using on my puppy with her puppycut. I found it hard to move around her body compared to a cheap pet store three inch with tiny handle...maybe as I get more used to its length, it will be easier but when I saw the comment re size for puppy in short cut agreed.

That said, it and their brush which I also got are really well made and slide thru hair nicely.


----------



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

I think short


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> My Molly is only 6.5 lbs. full grown and in a puppy cut. I think the CC Buttercombs 000 and 005 are a bit large for a new puppy and would recommend having something smaller at first. You don't have to spend a lot but it may be easier with a smaller comb to start out with.


I agree completely with that! Panda still doesn't need anything more than a CC face and feet comb for her whole body!  ...And she's probably about the same length that most people would keep a dog in a puppy cut, though her coat isn't as thick as an adult dog yet.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Our Benjy had to get a puppy cut a while back due to matting. His hair is now 2-3 inches and at the point that it needs consistent attention. We are going to let it keep growing for now.

We bought the following product today. It required some patience and sweet-talking to Benjy, but this item is by far the best we have tried for getting out tats.

I never thought of anything wooden. I will have to try one of those if it will make it easier on the not-so-little darling.

Top Paw Dog Comb | Brushes, Combs & Blow Dryers | PetSmart

Top Paw Dog Comb
Item: 36-5148205

I got a stern warning and had my posts deleted at another forum this week. Someone asked a question about Social Security Disability and I posted a link to the government SS site that answered all their questions. I read the forum rules before I did it. But the rules seemed to be warning against solicitation.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have and use the CC butter comb 005 on my larger dog, but I find myself reaching for the shorter 4.5" one, wide tooth only, for Lola, and use the face and feet for face and feet. I love this comb. I also admit that I like it so much I bought one for myself and keep it in my purse to comb my own unruly hair throughout the day.










I also have the smaller wooden pin brush, and my dogs AND cat compete to be brushed with it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I ditto what everyone is say about the 005 comb. I find it too big for Willow. I'll use it on her tail and ears, but it's too big and cumbersome for her body. Someday I'll invest in the 000 size and a face comb. I do have a smaller Safari brand comb that her prior owners gave to me. It seems to work pretty well to me, but then I am not an experienced groomer!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jackie, the #000 buttercomb is the same length as as the #005 so it may be too big for Willow also. That is the one I got and I rarely use it for Molly. I noticed they have a shorty buttercomb that is 2 1/2 inches shorter. That might work out better for our smaller Havs.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I have seen on amazon they have several buttercomb combs at 5" and 4.5". One is called a ring, the others have fine and wider teeth. I am studying them to figure out which to get. I do love the way the 005 moves thru coat, but too big for me..I will save it for when she is bigger and coat longer!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Boomana you are too funny. ound:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

We splurged our lone comb at a recent show (old one was lost). I have no clue what the brand was (can't find a vendor list to save my life, it was being sold alongside Greyhound combs, but it wasn't just Ashley Craig products), but we adore it. It's 7.5" with both fine and medium coarse teeth. Glides through like nobodies business and does some serious work on mats. I've decided to definitely buy the 7.5" wooden pin brush from CC, but I'm finding it difficult to bite the bullet and purchase a smaller comb like the Face and Feet for $32  It's a bummer, because it's at this puppy stage that we'll probably be using it the most, but I'm guessing it will be a little further down the road that we invest in one; when getting a new dog, all the money seems to fly away at once and I think the whole family is feeling a bit overwhelmed. I think I'll feel more comfortable dropping the cash on grooming supplies once we get some recommendations from our breeder.

Very helpful answers in this thread!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> We found our lone comb at a recent show (old one was lost). I have no clue what the brand was (can't find a vendor list to save my life), but we adore it. It's 7.5" with both fine and medium coarse teeth. Glides through like nobodies business and does some serious work on mats. I've decided to definitely buy the 7.5" wooden pin brush from CC, but I'm finding it difficult to bite the bullet and purchase a smaller comb like the Face and Feet for $32  It's a bummer, because it's at this puppy stage that we'll probably be using it the most, but I'm guessing it will be a little further down the road that we invest in one; when getting a new dog, all the money seems to fly away at once and I think the whole family is feeling a bit overwhelmed. I think I'll feel more comfortable dropping the cash on grooming supplies once we get some recommendations from our breeder.
> 
> Very helpful answers in this thread!


While I would definitely urge you to get good CC combs and brushes IN THE FUTURE, right now, you don't need them. Your wood pin brush (which you also don't strictly need right now) will get him used to all-over brushing using a toll that feels nice on the skin.

For "starter grooming tools" for a new puppy, I'd get a Petco quality feet and face comb for under $10, and a kitty slicker for even less. The comb will work all over his body for many weeks. (Panda is 18 weeks and it's still all I'm using on her) and the kitty slicker is great for getting the tiny mats that many puppies get from sitting on their furry hineys! You don't even need dog nail clippers to start with, though I suspect you already have them anyway) You can just clip little puppy nails with human nail clippers.

You don't need to buy a lot of expensive grooming stuff in the beginning. What you want to AVOID is buying a lot of the WRONG grooming stuff, then needing to replace it.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, once you try a buttercomb, you don't want to go back to Petco type. I had no idea how different the steel could slide thru hair on a high quality comb like buttercombs! (Probably should upgrade my own hair products now that my dog has top of line hairdressing).

But it is a good idea to figure out exactly which one will work best for you and your Havanese, based on size and cut...I wish I had thought about how handling a 7" on a little one would feel for me, and probably different people find holding it more or less easy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Unfortunately, once you try a buttercomb, you don't want to go back to Petco type. I had no idea how different the steel could slide thru hair on a high quality comb like buttercombs! (Probably should upgrade my own hair products now that my dog has top of line hairdressing).
> 
> But it is a good idea to figure out exactly which one will work best for you and your Havanese, based on size and cut...I wish I had thought about how handling a 7" on a little one would feel for me, and probably different people find holding it more or less easy.


You are absolutely right that the CC combs and brushes aren't in the same league with those from a local pet store, let alone a chain pet store. However, a Petco feet and face comb will work just fine on a young puppy, and allow them to spread the purchase of more expensive tools out. Let's face it, the reason to groom a young Havanese puppy isn't because they really NEED grooming... It's to get them used to it before they DO need grooming.  For that reason, the quality of the tools makes little difference.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the CC face & feet comb and use every day. I like how it separates and fluffs the hair on the face and paws. It's also great for combing the ears. Truffles coat is very silky and I can actually comb her with it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I love the CC face & feet comb and use every day. I like how it separates and fluffs the hair on the face and paws. It's also great for combing the ears. Truffles coat is very silky and I can actually comb her with it.


You just have to be careful with the fine end of that comb on the face... I've found that if I use it on their mustache, I pull out whiskers!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> You just have to be careful with the fine end of that comb on the face... I've found that if I use it on their mustache, I pull out whiskers!!!


I must admit that I noticed a few whiskers after combing Truffles mustache. I guess I better use the other end of the comb.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I must admit that I noticed a few whiskers after combing Truffles mustache. I guess I better use the other end of the comb.


I only use the fine end for removing eye gunk.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Jackie, the #000 buttercomb is the same length as as the #005 so it may be too big for Willow also. That is the one I got and I rarely use it for Molly. I noticed they have a shorty buttercomb that is 2 1/2 inches shorter. That might work out better for our smaller Havs.


Thanks for the info. I'll check out all the combs before I invest. I do think one that is not quite so long would work best for me.


----------

